# SEPTA transit police go on strike



## CJIS

6abc.com 
*SEPTA transit police go on strike*
The Oshkosh Northwestern - ‎4 minutes ago‎

PHILADELPHIA (WTW) - The public transit agency that serves the Philadelphia area says some 200 police officers have gone on strike amid a stalemate over contract talks.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, strikes by police officers always end well.


----------



## lofu

Delta784 said:


> Yeah, strikes by police officers always end well.


Maybe they felt like they had no other option if "binding arbitration" isn't really binding and the legislature doesn't fund things that were bargained in good faith on both sides.


----------



## Guest

lofu said:


> Maybe they felt like they had no other option if "binding arbitration" isn't really binding and the legislature doesn't fund things that were bargained in good faith on both sides.


There are other options available, as you know....work slowdowns, blue flu, media blitzes, etc.

There are no survivors left, but if you could ask Boston PD Officers from 1919 if an outright strike is a good idea, I don't think you'd get ringing endorsements.


----------



## Kilvinsky

SEPTA is a well thought of agency down there in that they're sometimes overbearing and a bit rigid.

No doubt the streetbums will breath a sigh of relief, but I agree with ya Delta, maybe not the BEST course of action. I hope it works out for them.


----------



## pahapoika

low paid security guards policing the Philadelphia transit system ?

yeah, that ought to be fun


----------

